# First wedding with the 70-200 Mark II!  Lots of images.  Pretty Wedding



## Maggedy (Mar 24, 2011)

It was rented and I was second shooting, but OMG!  It is everything everyone says it is.  I can totally see giving up primes in favor of this lens at weddings.  Maybe in favor of this lens everywhere!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the grand exit shot with my 28mm

11.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok.. send me your primes, I send you the 70-200  LOL.  I take primes any day.  Unfortunately I cant afford buying quality primes yet.  All I have is the 50mm f/1.4.

Was this wedding impossible to bounce the flash?


----------



## Maggedy (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a nightmare venue unless you're using OCF which we never seem to have time to set up.  Giant cavern of a room with orange brick walls, super high ceilings, and just massive.  So yeah, a little tough


----------



## Dajuan (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my word, those are gorgeous.  I just stumbled upon this forum while doing a web search and decided to join simply by seeing these images.  Maggedy, I love them!


----------



## Maggedy (Mar 25, 2011)

Dajuan said:


> Oh my word, those are gorgeous.  I just stumbled upon this forum while doing a web search and decided to join simply by seeing these images.  Maggedy, I love them!


 
Wow, Dajuan.  Thanks so much for the compliment - that was so nice!


----------



## mmartin (Mar 27, 2011)

Great capture in 4.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 28, 2011)

that purple sure does pop!


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great photos! I just got the 70-200 in the mail yesterday! I can't wait to use it at a gig.


----------



## cameron65 (Apr 21, 2011)

ReallyNICE photos! The first two are so crisp, sharp. Thinking of getting that lens next time (just purchased a 24-70). Great job!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, I absolutely love #8! So touching. Nice work on this set


----------



## daegen999 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love them.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2011)

Super pretty and great emotional catches!


----------



## cnutco (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful Photos!


----------

